# Southern springtime



## cajunsmoker (May 13, 2007)

I had to take some pictures this morning of my garden. Everything is looking so pretty I thought maybe some of you snowbirds up north that haven't been able to plant yet may want a little inspiration
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






My potato row




Potatoâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s in the ground




Zuchinni and eggplants are blooming




Green beans up to the top of the poles and tomatos blooming and putting on fruit everywhere




Some herbs. First pic is my dill patch, second is rosemary and basil, and the last one is basil, tarragon and catnip. The tarragon is real small. I also have some basil, chives and cilantro on another row but didnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t get a pic of them.












And to top it all off the peaches are loaded up on the trees





Hope you enjoy it


----------



## deejaydebi (May 13, 2007)

Looking nice Rodger! Something great about playing in the dirt after a long winter! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## larry maddock (May 13, 2007)

60 MILES SOUTHWEST OF SAINT LOUIS.....

I HAVE 3 BLOOMS on cherry tomato plants--started in doors under cfl's on
2/28
i put outside april 16th af ter last freeze

on cilantro under lights in peat pellet--started 2/14--i have already harvesred 
2 times...

other cilanro indoor starts are in tomatoe and green pepper buckets--
after plants get 10 or so inches tall in the 5 gal buckets0-i put clilantro and herbs in with them...

i have 1 green pepper about the size oftennis ball --under lights--

the ones out side only have 1 bloom each

i live in apt.--not any space to call my own...


your garden looks way cool--


----------



## tonto1117 (May 13, 2007)

Great looking garden Cajun.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I must get me rear in gear and do some planting this week
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ....if nothing else at least my herbs!!!


----------



## squeezy (May 13, 2007)

Gee! ... we got flowers and the trees just popped their leaves, but we don't even plant until the 3rd week of May and even then, we have to watch for frost.
No fair!


----------



## tonto1117 (May 13, 2007)

I feel your pain Sqeezy...we had a frost warning last night for the surrounding counties to the north. Our last official freeze date is May 15th
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . But I remember years when we got a frost even after then.


----------



## squeezy (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, our official date is our Victoria Day weekend (week after your Columbus Day) ... but yes, can still have snow as well.
FYI ... we call our weekend the May two-four weekend, because we stock up on cases of beer to consume. 24 to the case.


----------



## big_pete_of_wv (May 13, 2007)

Nice pics cajunsmoker,my blueberry bushes(10) all ready have berries on them.They are still green of course,but it should be a good crop.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 13, 2007)

Good looking produce for sure.  Spring is certainly a fun gardening time.  Where in WV are you from Big Pete? It is so nice to see fellow Mountaineers on the forum.

Bill


----------



## deejaydebi (May 13, 2007)

Weathers been so strange I was holding off a few extra weeks - good thing we're going to the 30's again tonight. Sheesh! There goes my fruit trees!


----------



## dacdots (May 14, 2007)

Big Pete.hows it going,allow me to jion "hillbilly" in saying hey to another Mountanieer.Im in Ripley,members are getting closer to me all the time.Drop a PM anytime.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 28, 2008)

Spam reported


----------

